

Starter Websites: Avoiding Monocarpic Endeavors - codyjames
http://blog.codyjamespeterson.com/post/starter-websites

======
smoody
+1 for the use of monocarpic -- a concept i've always loved -- especially i
the context of bamboo that have very long lifespans that end suddenly.

~~~
planetguy
I only read it to find out what "monocarpic" means. It failed to explain so I
had to go look it up. To save everyone else the trouble of reading this rather
content-free excessively-large-fonted self-referential not-quite-blog-post:

 _Monocarpic plants are those that flower, set seeds and then die. Other terms
with the same meaning are hapaxanth and semelparous._

The antonym is "polycarpic", but as far as I can figure out the whole concept
is unrelated to Polycarp:

 _Polycarp (69 – 155) (Ancient Greek: Πολύκαρπος) was a 2nd century Christian
bishop of Smyrna.[1] According to the Martyrdom of Polycarp he died a martyr,
bound and burned at the stake, then stabbed when the fire failed to touch
him.[2] Polycarp is regarded as a saint in the Roman Catholic, Eastern
Orthodox, Oriental Orthodox, Anglican, and Lutheran churches._

